# Recording wanted: J.S. Bach's Klavier Concerti on Mozart-era fortepiano?



## Pawelec (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm curious how the BWV 1052+ concerti of J.S. Bach would sound performed on Classical Era fortepiano, but I cannot find any recording like that. There are various harpsichord and modern piano renditions but I find both too aggressive to go well with carefully weighted string accompaniment Bach wrote. Does anyone happen to know if someone even tried to record these in Classical Era setting?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a 1056 here , I haven't heard it.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've heard it now, and I think it's rather good. What is annoying is that as far as I can see he says nothing about why he chose a piano for this one but a harpsichord for the rest.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> I've heard it now, and I think it's rather good. What is annoying is that as far as I can see he says nothing about why he chose a piano for this one but a harpsichord for the rest.


The very praised artistic freedom, - defies rational thinking.


----------

